# Can't find a Hypnobabies Workbook and want to read experiences with Hypnobabies



## MamaPerez

I have the audio for it, but I can't find the workbook without buying the entire set. Does anyone know how to get a hold of one or have one they're willing to part with or sell? The little money we have leftover from pay checks we put to paying off the debt we built up from the military messing up our pay, or to baby items that we need prior to our daughter's arrival.

I also would really love to hear any experiences with Hypnobirthing or Hypnobabies. Don't know how much time I have to master this without having the workbook, but I still really want to try it!


----------



## AshLegend

Honestly, I had a great experience with hypnobirthing. I read the workbook several times but the most helpful part was taking a hypnobirthing class at my birth center. A copy of the workbook was included. The CD helped me relax during the pregnancy and I used a shorter version of the "rainbow" exercise in my head to chill out. Learning the three different types of breathing was so very helpful for me. The breathing kept me calm and totally in my own zone during my waterbirth.
Are there any hypnobirthing classes or instructors in your area?


----------



## AshLegend

Also, the book always comes with the CD. I haven't seen it available separately.

Here's a link to hypnobirthing instructors in your area:
https://www.hypnobirthing.com/directory/?country=USA&region=Connecticut


----------



## MamaPerez

AshLegend said:


> Honestly, I had a great experience with hypnobirthing. I read the workbook several times but the most helpful part was taking a hypnobirthing class at my birth center. A copy of the workbook was included. The CD helped me relax during the pregnancy and I used a shorter version of the "rainbow" exercise in my head to chill out. Learning the three different types of breathing was so very helpful for me. The breathing kept me calm and totally in my own zone during my waterbirth.
> Are there any hypnobirthing classes or instructors in your area?

It's so nice hearing that you had such a positive experience with it! I've been debating on purchasing the book and CD of the link you sent me for the longest time, but I've also been trying my luck at finding the workbook for Hypnobabies and trying both. Time's running out though, so I might just get that book!

There are classes here in CT. I actually had seen that link you sent me a month or so ago and googled which cities were near so I could start calling. The numbers I've called nearby from that list in nearby cities were either disconnected or never answered and had no voicemail. Don't know if maybe they moved their practice and the site hasn't updated? The ones that did answer were unfortunately 78+ miles away and with our hectic schedules, we can't squeeze making that kind of trip so often.

Were you going for a completely natural birth or just wanted to be able to "ride the waves" of the labor? I'm keeping an open mind about the birth, but I definitely like hearing that the Hypnobirthing helps people cope with the labor.


----------



## sezzolou

I bought a 2nd hand one with a cd off ebay. Might be worth having a look


----------



## AshLegend

Well, I feel like I am one of the lucky ladies. After a lengthy process to get pregnant ( 4 hour surgeRy during which uterine septum was removed, endo treated, adhesions snipped, not ovulating) I really yearned for a natural birth. Thankfully we have an awesome midwife with her own birth center here. It has three birthing rooms with giant tubs. I wound up with a very peaceful six hour waterbirth. I had no tearing and wouldn't have had any real pain except for my pelvic adhesions. My son came out bright eyed and looking at the world then promptly fell asleep on my chest while I was still lounging in the birthing tub. He was also born en caul. My waters didn't break until after he was born.


----------

